# Bio Spira



## Riverbait (Jul 15, 2004)

I put freshwater into my tank last night. Nothing is in the tank yet accept I added old water from my goldfish tank. Do I need to add substrate before I can add Bio Spira? How long should I wait (after filling tank with water) before adding Bio Spira? Can I add piranhas after adding Bio Spira?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Riverbait said:


> I put freshwater into my tank last night. Nothing is in the tank yet accept I added old water from my goldfish tank. Do I need to add substrate before I can add Bio Spira? How long should I wait (after filling tank with water) before adding Bio Spira? Can I add piranhas after adding Bio Spira?
> [snapback]860912[/snapback]​


No ou dont need substrate to add ...
I would wait till your levels hit zero before adding any fish ...
Throw the bio-spira in now


----------



## Riverbait (Jul 15, 2004)

I read that Bio Spira may have long term problems with nitrites/nitrates?? How effective is Bio Spira? Can it be trusted? I am somewhat hesitant!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Riverbait said:


> I read that Bio Spira may have long term problems with nitrites/nitrates?? How effective is Bio Spira? Can it be trusted? I am somewhat hesitant!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it can be very trusted....I have used it numerous times and have never had a problem ....
What they mean by that is try not to add to many fish at one time , It will overload your bio-colony and thus produce High trate and trite ...

~edit~
When I did use it though , I waited at least a week and had my water tested before I released any Fish in my new Tanks ...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes, add it now!! Good Luck


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Bio-Spira = Rox0r


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I also had a good experience with it. Used it on my 29, added fish the next day, 0 problems...all the fish are doing great 2 months or so later.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Before you add the bio-spira you need somethig in there for the bacteria you are adding to feed on, i.e ammonia. You can do this by having cycling fish or by adding pure ammonia. Don't put your prized fish in before its cycled.

So I would put in the substrate before any fish go in, just because its easier to fill then. Add some fish for cycling or better still some pure ammonia. Wait a day or 2 if you added fish for a measurable amount of ammonia to register. Then add the bio-spira so it has something to feed on. All that is left then is to be patient and test your water. When your nitrates raise and your ammonia and nitrites become unmeasurable, zero. Then add your P's.

Hope this helps


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

sorry about the stupid questions but i believe i have the problem of boarder line amounts of nitrates in my tanks. what do i have to do to get this stuff down to zero like some people i heard of that have readings of zero nitrites and zero nitrates. i have live plants in all of my tanks. i guess i didn't wait long enough for the cycling to occur. i put some bacteria starter in there and i waited for a couple of days before adding my fish. i figured for the amount of fish in there ( 4 in a 75g) it wouldn't be a problem. now i'm constantly worried about high nitrates and having to do constant water changes. should i remove some of the fish into another tank or reduce feeding?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

LOL, you don't get 0 nitrates. Nitrates can only be removed by water changes once a week.









Another point: Bio Spira is the only bacteria starter that really works.

I'll make this stuff simple.
*If you have any ammonia, you have a problem.*
*If you have any nitrites, you have a problem.*
If you have high nitrates, you need to do another water change. You will always have nitrates. *If you have 0 nitrates you have a problem.* (I suppose with a 100% water change you could have 0 nitrates... anyways...)


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Mack said:


> LOL, you don't get 0 nitrates. Nitrates can only be removed by water changes once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, boy do i feel like a dumbass, i was worried about nothing!! well, my 100g has started showing traces of nitrates, does this mean that the tank is cycled?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

It means at least you are in the final stages. If your ammonia and nitrites are 0 then you are cycled. Aim for low nitrates, you should as said never have 0 or you are not cycled. Or doing too large a water change.


----------

